#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Preciso de link dedicado com muita urgência no sul da bahia

## StartNet

Olá, tudo bem?  :Smile: 

Gente, tem alguma empresa séria, de que oferece serviços de qualidade por aqui, algum revendedor, ou alguém/alguma empresa que vocês conhecem que está vendendo link dedicado aqui na região Sul da Bahia? Eu estou precisando urgentemente. Com o máximo de urgência possível.

Então, eu quero contratar links dedicados para o negócio de provimento de conteúdos multimídia que estamos começando aqui na região Sul da Bahia, para ser mais específico, na cidade de Teixeira de Freitas, a capital do extremo Sul daqui. Eu estou precisando com o máximo de urgência possível, mesmo. 

Se por gentileza, você for operadora que esteja operando aqui em minha região, ou você que conhece alguém/alguma empresa que revende links de tais operadoras, por aqui, tudo certo e legalizado perante as nossas leis brasileiras, por favor, poderia entrar em contato comigo para mais informações e especificações técnicas básicas e ou avançadas, opções, valores e se não for incômodo, deixar os seus meios de contato, para que talvez possamos entrar em processo de negociação direta.  :Wink: 

Desde já, muito obrigado pela atenção para comigo, e ter chegado até aqui. ￼ :Wink: 

Att: Henrique Fernandes  :Smile: 
Teixeira de Freitas - Bahia, Brasil (Sul da Bahia)
￼Contatos: +55 (73) 3011-9351 (Fixo) ou +55 (11) 9 7506-7531 
Email: [email protected]

----------


## fastinternet

me passa seu contato acho que posso te atender

----------


## Webmaistelecom

Alguém atende Itabuna ou Ilhéus?

e-mail: [email protected]
Cel: 73 98875-4582

----------

